# Bailey Wood-New



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll add a few more details...

The eddy below first falls was full of wood floating around a week ago. A couple of HUGE logs and tons of small wood. When we paddled it saturday, the eddy was almostly completely empty of wood. Not 100% sure what happened? High water spike a couple days prior could have cleaned it out. I know the local landowners sometimes clean it up because they like to hang out there. 

In the steeps... below S-turn at the very bottom of the run out you can go left (normal) or right to eddy out above the next steeps drop. Pretty ugly wood was wedged in the right. Take the normal left side to eddy behind the big rock.

There is a new almost riverwide tree(s) in the boogie above deer creek. Easily visible if you are heads up and was able to pass it on the right with about 650 on the bailey gauge. As the water drops, you may not be able to sneak it. 

There was a large tree with some branches hung up on the bank on river right at the very top of supermax. Suspect high water moved it. Its a big one. Hope it doesn't lodge in the crux of supermax.

There is a huge tree leaning heavily toward the river about 30-50 ft above the deer creek eddy at the top of deer creek. Roots are in waterlogged soil and are destabilizing. Looks like it will drop into the creek. May be long enough so that the cliff wall on river right holds up the end of the tree. Multiple branches still on the tree that would present a hazard. I would recommend being heads up leading into the final stretch into deer creek.

Final surprise log was in the paddle out below mystery edddy. Its a large rock in the middle of the river that you go through a litttle blind passage on the right around the mid stream rock. We have been running left since there is enough water to do so, and it doesn't have a blind corner. There was a barely visible large log just above water level that was barely passable on river left in the left slot. Water is pretty slow here, so it was easier to deal with but it could be really bad news.

On top of all that, a huge spike on bailey in the last couple days has likely moved all this around. 

Tree hanging down in the boogie betweeen deer creek and mystery eddy is still hanging above river level and is not in the river. 

Note that a lot of water goes left on the deer creek slide / ramp into the ugly space of the wall and pipe. Witnessed an unplanned left line into the ugly pocket that went surprisingly smooth when the pocket was all filled in with water.


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

If anyone gets on this before Friday evening, I would love a wood report. Looking to get out of work Friday, put on river by 4pm. But with the wood situation it would make for a stressful and time crunched bomb'r lap. Any heads up on shifting wood is greatly appreciated... I also need someone to go with.


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

*Bailey Wood Update from 6/20/15*

Wood update from Saturday June 20th:

I don't know all the names of the rapids, but I'll do my best here...

The wood situation was mostly changed from the last post a week ago and here is what we found:

There is a log blocking the left exit at the bottom of 4 Falls. I imagine people wouldn't want to take that line anyways and will see the log while scouting.

We did not see any wood between 4 Falls and Supermax.

There is a log coming from the right shore at the top of Supermax that is mostly out of play and you will see while scouting.

Between Supermax and Deer Creek there was some potentially nasty wood. Looking at the rapid names in American Whitewater, I guess that it is in a rapid EITHER called "Trash Can" or "Big Flake o Rock." It's basically the last rapid of note before the rock formation that alerts you it's time to scout Deer Creek. The wood is at the top of the rapid. There were 3 logs blocking the right entrance to this rapid. We were able to enter far left, then ferry behind some boulders back to the main channel for the rest of the rapid. 

The tree fell in on the approach to Deer Creek, but you can easily get left of it.

Then, we had 3 more logs in the rapids below Deer Creek. The first 2 logs are obvious--you can easily see them and get around them.

The last one was the log in Mystery eddy. It is a GIANT rectangular beam and probably isn't moving anytime soon. We were able to run right of it but had to boof over a fairly big hole. I would recommend scouting this one and/or just running the left sneak channel (which was flowing at 750 on gauge).

I hope this helps! Happy paddling.


----------

